

New attack steals e-mail decryption keys by capturing computer sounds - bbayer
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/12/new-attack-steals-e-mail-decryption-keys-by-capturing-computer-sounds/

======
nmc
Previous discussion on HN (275 points | 90 comments)

(Notably about why playing music does not mitigate the threat.)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905)

~~~
bbayer
Thanks for pointing this out.

------
drharris
This was described in Cryptonomicon 14 years ago.

